# Help with Attic Ventilation



## johnskat (Jul 25, 2011)

Question on roof venting

Currently have a 1400 square foot house (1901) with 3 gable vents and a functioning cupola. No soffit vents and no way of putting them in without lowering the ceilings in the entire house. We are replacing the shake roof with architechtural shingles next week and I am needing help with the following questions:

1. Will the gable vents be the intake when there is a functioning cupola (apx. 4 feet by 4 feet by 4 feet) to serve as the exhaust?

2. Should I close the cupola and gable vents and put in a ridge vent and roof vent (right above the eave)?



The roof is very complicated design - has 7 gables total (with two dead valleys where the gables meet) so there isn't a lot of room to put intake roof vents.

Thanks in advance for your help. I really appreciate any help you can offer.



KJ; Portland, OR


----------

